# Chipping paint/ Under dash material showing



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes others here have reported the under dash material showing where the VIN is. I don't recall how they went about getting it fixed though. I wonder if you could just get something skinny with a hook to it and push it back in?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

lol I always wondered what that was I just assumed it was some pieces of the rag from when I first got the car and it had it's first detail. I forget about it and never have messed with it. Now I know what it is I am going to see what I can do.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I had the dealer mess with the "fuzz" showing by the VIN number. They said the other Cruze's were like that and they tried cutting the away the material. That made it worse. I took some black electrical tape, made a tube out of it and inserted in that area where the fuzz showed. It is a small improvement but it appears that more "fuzz" has appeared. I'm ignoring it--on most days.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have left mine along on my 2012 LTZ. It seems quite a few have this problem and it still can be seen in many 2013 models. We stopped at our dealer last week for a look and saw quite a few on the lot with this problem. Poor quality control with this problem I wonder if the Verano has this problem.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ahhhh, that wonderful Lordstown build quality:th_coolio:


----------



## Durmant (Apr 20, 2013)

Well im glad to hear that im not alone on the dash issue. But it seems I am still alone with my rear bumper issue. With any luck both problems will be gone by Friday. In the mean time I have to drive around their beat up loaner....2011 Impala LT. This thing drive like a boat. Feels like there is no power steering in it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Th insulation showing by the VIN I just took a screw driver and pressed it in and down, has not moved/shown in over 10,000miles. 

My rear bumper cover squeaked going over bumps and was loose near where your chips are when I first got my car. Never took it in and the sound eventually stopped. Must have some crappy clips holding the bumper cover on.


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

similar problem a lil diff. my car is a year old and i have spider cracks on my rear and front bumper. the rear is right on the ledge by tunk and the front is right under where the fog light would be. i dont know if my warranty covers that. talking the chevy over here is like talking to a brick wall


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Durmant said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ive got a couple issues with my 2013 Cruze. when I picked up the car on 4/1, I noticed that there was what looked like shreds of colorful terry towel showing by where the VIN is located on the dash. I took it back and was told by the service department that it was part of the sound deadening material and that they would either have to take the dash apart or take the windshield out in order to fix it and that "it probably wouldnt go back together the same". So I decided to deal with it.
> 
> ...


Durmant,

Congrats on your new purchase! I am sorry you are experiencing these concerns with your 2013 Cruze. If you would like any assistance you can always private message us your name, VIN, mileage, address, and phone number.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Durmant (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for the offer. We will see how this repair goes.


----------

